# Can carrots change the color of stool



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been feeding Bailey cold raw carrot sticks to help w his teething. I've noticed that parts of his stool look a bit orangey and lighter, so I'm assuming its bc of the carrot. I've also begun changing his food to Natural Balance sweet pot and venison. Is it just the food? Or could it be something I should worry about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, you can see tiny pieces of the carrots, so don't worry about it!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

If Pup and Ollie eat a lot of carrots their stools will be completely orange :shocked: Great for Halloween :smrofl:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The sweet potato will make their stool a light orange, too.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone! This site is great. Everyone is so helpful!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL-yep! When I feed Kosmo carrots I always say his poop looks like baby carrots :smrofl:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yup...no need to worry! B&E eat either steamed carrots or steamed sweet pototoes in their kibble at least a few times a week and their stool always have a hint of orange!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yep dogs cannot process carrots and why juicing and food processing vegetables helps them to digest them fully. This is why you will see the carrots in the stool as it goes right through them so no real nutritional value this way unless you juice or food process as you have to break down the cell wall of vegetables


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I saw a giraffe orange from head to toe because he loves carrots so much. I guess it's the beta carotene.
xoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter's poo is a little orange too. I notice when I give him a whole baby carrot there are pieces in his poo but when I slice them really thin and cook them to soften them there are no pieces. I have never juiced them though.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 14 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706382


> yep dogs cannot process carrots and why juicing and food processing vegetables helps them to digest them fully. This is why you will see the carrots in the stool as it goes right through them so no real nutritional value this way unless you juice or food process as you have to break down the cell wall of vegetables[/B]


This is the reason why I stopped giving kodie carrots... I started to give him pieces of apples instead. He seemed to digest apples a lot better.


----------



## serenade84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I buy full size Carrots and cut them into little circles as thin as I can. Then I give them as treats. No pieces in the stool.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I just read something on another group that the baby carrots are bleached and why they turn white as they age- is this true? The person said this is why she buys the regular size carrots


----------

